# Suggest A Private Medical/Dental College For 81.9 Aggregate?



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

please reply fast


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Please give a preference list of these colleges: fmh lmdc akhtar saeed and sharif


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Shalamar abd sharif medical college.u can also opt for lmdc after them


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

husnain1 said:


> Shalamar abd sharif medical college.u can also opt for lmdc after them



What about cmh and fmh? To be honest, my first choice is fmh but I heard they only accept people with 82+ 

And lmdc....well I have heard that it is not as good as it used to be

- - - Updated - - -



baby doll said:


> Please give a preference list of these colleges: fmh lmdc akhtar saeed and sharif


My preference is: 
1. FMH 
2. Shalamar 
3. Akhtar Saeed 

And I am not applying to lmdc....have heard bad rumors about it 

Oh and i prefer bds over mbbs


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

I didnot suggest fmh and cmh because of their high merit..but for bds u can get easily where u want ...why akhtersaeed i dont think so akmc can compete shalamar cmh sharif fmh in any way.....for bds i would suggest cmh, fmh and sharif


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Akhtar saeed is better than lmdc?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

baby doll said:


> Akhtar saeed is better than lmdc?


according to the mbbs prof results, yes

- - - Updated - - -



husnain1 said:


> I didnot suggest fmh and cmh because of their high merit..but for bds u can get easily where u want ...why akhtersaeed i dont think so akmc can compete shalamar cmh sharif fmh in any way.....for bds i would suggest cmh, fmh and sharif


but bds seats are limited everywhere....are sure I don't have a chance of mbbs in fmh? 

the problem I have with cmh is its fees.....I have heard it is the most expensive of these priv. medical colleges

and what about shalamar? does it have bds? is it not good?


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Cmh fees is same as all other colleges ....shalamar has dental section but not as good as their mbbs ......less chance in fmh ....u have mbbs chance in shalamar sharif lmdc akhterseed..i think ur priority for mbbs should be shalamar and sharif


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

husnain1 said:


> Cmh fees is same as all other colleges ....shalamar has dental section but not as good as their mbbs ......less chance in fmh ....u have mbbs chance in shalamar sharif lmdc akhterseed..i think ur priority for mbbs should be shalamar and sharif


thank you very much for replying.

so now I think my mbbs preference is:
1.fmh
2. shalamar
3. sharif

but what about bds? is this list practically applicable:
1. cmh
2. fmh
3. shalamar
4. lmdc

in particular, can you please tell me about the fee structure of bds in cmh? and what about it's merit? i heard it is 84


----------



## Gaia (Sep 14, 2015)

Please I want to know about the fee structure of lmdc and fmh. My aggregate is 83.4. Can I get admission in bds in one of these?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahmad, I do not intend to discourage you but your aggregate for Shalamar is on the low side as the admissions last year at SMDC wrapped up at 83%. 
And, your ranking is funny because Shalamar DOES NOT have a dental section as of yet. As MBBS of Shalamar is easily one of the best in the country and sits a top with AKU, Shifa and arguably CMH. It is TOP TIER in private sector. And, FMH simce the past few years has downgraded to a Second Tier MC. 

You should realistically aim at getting a spot at FMH, LMDC and Sharif. CMH and Shalamar are long shots and very difficult to crack, especially Shalamar since they don't take their own entry test and their merit is right immediately after the ending Public Sector Merit, so its a long shot.

- - - Updated - - -



AhmadT said:


> thank you very much for replying.
> 
> so now I think my mbbs preference is:
> 1.fmh
> ...


And and, THERE IS NO BDS program as of yet in Shalamar. 
And, honestly I don't know what your reasons are but, it seems a bit funny that you have put FMH above Shalamar because they are now in a different class. Anyways, as I said, your chances are pretty low/slim to secure a seat in Shalamar so, keep FMH and Sharif as your realistic targets. 

For personal advise, you can PM me.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

masterh said:


> Ahmad, I do not intend to discourage you but your aggregate for Shalamar is on the low side as the admissions last year at SMDC wrapped up at 83%.
> And, your ranking is funny because Shalamar DOES NOT have a dental section as of yet. As MBBS of Shalamar is easily one of the best in the country and sits a top with AKU, Shifa and arguably CMH. It is TOP TIER in private sector. And, FMH simce the past few years has downgraded to a Second Tier MC.
> 
> You should realistically aim at getting a spot at FMH, LMDC and Sharif. CMH and Shalamar are long shots and very difficult to crack, especially Shalamar since they don't take their own entry test and their merit is right immediately after the ending Public Sector Merit, so its a long shot.
> ...


Than Why shalamar is called as shalamaf medical and dental college? U r wrong about last merit i saw their fourth list on website last tear merit on it is 82.2 which come down to almost 82 lastyear ...fmh has higher merit than shalamar last year

- - - Updated - - -



AhmadT said:


> thank you very much for replying.
> 
> so now I think my mbbs preference is:
> 1.fmh
> ...


For bds 84 not at all in cmh ....u r wrong


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

husnain1 said:


> Than Why shalamar is called as shalamaf medical and dental college? U r wrong about last merit i saw their fourth list on website last tear merit on it is 82.2 which come down to almost 82 lastyear ...fmh has higher merit than shalamar last year
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Man, the 4th list of Shalamar Medical College had 83.3% last merit. But, last seat merit on calls (no list displayed after) was between 82 to 83% on the very last seat. I remember it. I am a student there. I know people with 78% aggregate getting into FMH. And, FMH always had a lower merit than us, kindly search last years threads here on this forum, you will know. You are a new kid on the block and I have been successfully guiding students on merit since the past 5 years. 

A dental section is planned but, it has not started yet, hence the registered the specific well im advance.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

masterh said:


> Man, the 4th list of Shalamar Medical College had 83.8% last merit. I remember it. I know people with 78% aggregate getting into FMH. And, FMH always had a lower merit than us, kindly search last years threads here on this forum, you will know. You are a new kid on the block and I have been successfully guiding students on merit since the past 5 years.
> 
> A dental section is planned but, it has not started yet, hence the registered the specific well im advance.


There is a student name zaryn zafar he has merit 82.3 or .4 he got call when 4th list is out..as u r smdcstudent u may know hin


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

husnain1 said:


> There is a student name zaryn zafar he has merit 82.3 or .4 he got call when 4th list is out..as u r smdcstudent u may know hin


As I said, merit of the very last 5 seats on merit (on call admission offer) were between 82-83% and, I don't know him. And, those are 5 last merit seats whose admissions are sent out well after the classes began because some students leave when they get called in last merit lists of Public Sector colleges, the 4th list merit was the last OPEN MERIT which was 83.3%. And, rest were just LAST CALL/LEFT OVER SEATS ADMISSIONS, which are subject to some students leaving the seats when the get admissions in Public sector. So they don't count as OPEN MERIT admissions, we call them LAST CALL admissions which are very late and after the classes begin, subject to LUCK and someone else leaving a seat midway. That is why a LIST is not displayed for such admissions and only calls according to merit number are made, when seats are vacated midway. 
I can tell you with utter confidence that the 4th list (OPEN MERIT) had 83.3% as the last merit.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok masterh i know i can not win in argument with you but u can inquire about zaryan and hi merit from any 1st year student of your college he is studying there


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

husnain1 said:


> Ok masterh i know i can not win in argument with you but u can inquire about zaryan and hi merit from any 1st year student of your college he is studying there


I know the procedure and facts about Shalamar, mate. If I had to inquire, I'd go straight to the Manager, SA.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Masterh...With 84.8 aggregate should i consider myself into shalamar or should i apply any where else as well??

- - - Updated - - -

What is the scholarship scene at shalamar?? And what requirements?


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

baby doll said:


> Masterh...With 84.8 aggregate should i consider myself into shalamar or should i apply any where else as well??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What is the scholarship scene at shalamar?? And what requirements?


U have a sure chance as government merit will also going to decrease this year maybe to 85 ...u have a chance in public sector too


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

baby doll said:


> Masterh...With 84.8 aggregate should i consider myself into shalamar or should i apply any where else as well??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What is the scholarship scene at shalamar?? And what requirements?


You will probably get into Shalamar. 

- - - Updated - - -



husnain1 said:


> U have a sure chance as government merit will also going to decrease this year maybe to 85 ...u have a chance in public sector too


My friend, please don't speculate about the Public Sector merit. Wait for the official lists to be out.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 14, 2015)

Masterh please tell me my aggregate is 83.4. to which private college should I go for bds in pakistan? and is it true that bds has been updated to a five years course? are there any self finance seats in public sector?

- - - Updated - - -

And also throw light on those colleges that take their own tests other than mcat?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks all 

- - - Updated - - -

Are shalamar interviews done before displaying merit lists or after that???


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

baby doll said:


> Thanks all
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Are shalamar interviews done before displaying merit lists or after that???


Before displaying. Interviews are just a formality.


----------

